# Best At Home Waxing Kit?



## OllyMoe (Feb 16, 2012)

So, I didn't really know where else to put this thread, but because this category has to do with hair I thought why not?

So, I'm beyond sick of shaving and all that and wanted you guys' opinion on at home waxing kits. 

Some questions I have are,

What are the best ones, remove the most hair.. (in your opinion)? 

Which ones don't cause breakouts, or are good for sensitive skin? 

Ones for brazilian/bikini waxing, and regular ol' body hair/facial hair?

Also, how can you prevent those little red irritated bumps after waxing?

&amp;&amp; What about ingrown hairs, how do you prevent or treat that??

If you guys have answers to any or all of these questions, I'd be beyond grateful!

Also, maybe this will help other people too??


----------



## Pancua (Feb 16, 2012)

I tried doing my own legs once with some generic wax brand but I couldn't do it. I'm just couldn't. I can do my own facial was stuff but anything else, no way. I'll pay someone else to do it. It hurts less. lol

I've always found wax to be a personal choice so I am not sure where to begin on recommending one for you but as for ingrown hairs, make sure you exfoliate your skin at least a couple times a day. This will help with keeping hair getting caught under skin.

As for breaking out, I've never dealt with it so I am not sure.


----------



## Jnnlopez (Feb 23, 2012)

I've personally always liked the Gigi line. They have a few different kinds but I find the brazillion wax kit to be the easiest to work with. Nowadays I typically only use it on my face. The particular one I use is strippless, it's just what I prefer. Salicyic acid products are always best for ingrowns. Avoid alcohol.


----------

